# Tomcat Climber Stand Owners?



## Stokes (Oct 19, 2009)

I used a buddy's Tomcat 2 last season and really like the small portable stand ,even thought the comfort was not that of some of the stands I have used before.
I went out this deer season and picked up the Tomcat 1 model,, lite weight 18lbs, rated for 250lbs..

I used it opening day after adding on a little additonal padding tot the back rest and seat. I must say I love the portability of this stand 18lbs..you can just throw it on your shoulder and go any time anywhere.. 

I find that for the lack of the "perks" of other manufactured models of climbmers from different companies.. the Tomcat is suprisingly comfortable to sit it even all day.. 

I'm starting to like the facing the tree stance also,, back in 2000 when I tried my first Tomcat, It actually bagged me a buck being able to lean forward and prop against the tree for a long shot, I probably would not have taken if I was facing away from the tree.

I'll be using the Tomcat 1 all this season hunting, I may buy the Tomcat 2 or the FatCat before the seasons end as well. AT a fraction of the cost of other stands on the market you can afford to purchase 2 models and have some flexability..


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've had the same tomcat-2 for about 20 yrs & really liked it ,especially for the price. It's no longer with us, the timber cutters destroyed it. Be Safe.


----------



## howl (Oct 20, 2009)

I like the Tomcat I. I don't think it weighs 18#. Its gotta be less than 15. The longest I have been able to stay in it is about four hours. Anything longer than that and I take the Tree Lounge. 

One thing to watch out for is rust inside the tubing. They can rust from the inside out. I keep mine out of the weather and spray Inox in there like I would a gun barrel.

I have a problem with rattling in the foot piece when I drag it up the tree. I solve it by putting heat shrink tubing on the ends of  conduit that are inserted into the foot piece.


----------



## Shamrock Fisher (Oct 20, 2009)

*Tomcat 2*

Yea ive had 2 and love em.Somebody on this forum from HAZELHURST borrowed mine and never returned it and i now have to buy a new one.HES LOW RENT.


----------



## red ranger 3 (Nov 8, 2009)

I've got a Tomcat 1 and love it. You can carry it a country mile back in the woods- it's so lite. Plus it's comfortable too. Just make sure to put on your coveralls before you climb the tree. It's kind of hard once your up there with your gear trying to do it.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 8, 2009)

red ranger 3 said:


> I've got a Tomcat 1 and love it. You can carry it a country mile back in the woods- it's so lite. Plus it's comfortable too. Just make sure to put on your coveralls before you climb the tree. It's kind of hard once your up there with your gear trying to do it.



Aint that the truth. I've done that on several hunts. I sweat at the drop of a hat. So even on cold mornings I'll climb without the suit on, then put it on in the stand. I have the added fun of having to remove my boots to put on my coveralls(no leg length zippers)


----------



## leadoff (Nov 8, 2009)

I've got a Summit Backpacker and a Tomcat II.  I just recently got the Tomcat on a trade here on Woody's.  Each one has its pros and cons.  The Summit is a little more comfy to me, plus I like facing away from the tree.  However, I love the simplicity of the Tomcat and it is surprisingly comfortable.  I don't mind facing the tree...the only problem is the fact that my safety harness gets in the way when I'm facing the tree.

How do you all work your harness when facing the tree?


----------



## howl (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't have that problem. The strap I use came with a Treelounge. Could be unusually long...


----------



## Armyhunter17 (Nov 25, 2009)

I have a 8 year old FatCat that I love.  Downside is weight!  It is heavy and bulky, but if you want to sit all day it is great.  Mine is the older style that can face away from or towards the tree.  Used it plenty at Ft. Jackson looking over the big clearcuts there.


----------



## southwind (Nov 26, 2009)

I have been using a 1 for twenty plus years.  I can sit a long time and I love facing the tree for gun support on long shots, plus it helps you hide if you put the tree between yourself and the trail you're watching.  I covered the seat with gray carpet and padded all the railing.  I can actually lay my rifle across in front of me, fold my arms on the railing for a head rest and sleep while waiting on daylight.  Only problem with mine is I left it on a tree one weekend and someone too heavy for it stretched /ripped the pin holes out.  I need to braze them up and rework the holes, but it may ruin it to get it that hot to braze..


----------



## Sirduke (Dec 6, 2009)

Got a tomcat II, hunted out of it for years, Love it.
I covered mine with burlap and moss, quiets it down and makes it hard to spot up in a tree.
On a side note, the idiot I responded to this morning was in a tomcat I and climbed up the tree before he noticed he'd left a pin out. Then he sat there for two hours before it gave way and he tumbled down.
Can't fix stupid.


----------



## Rhinoman (Dec 13, 2009)

I used to use a TomKat2 before I started using lockons, had to keep 2 pins taped to the main part in case one fell out. I still have the TomKat2 for almost twenty years.


----------



## southwind (Dec 20, 2009)

Rhinoman said:


> I used to use a TomKat2 before I started using lockons, had to keep 2 pins taped to the main part in case one fell out. I still have the TomKat2 for almost twenty years.



I have small braided cords on my pins and keep two more spares attached.  Another tip is I spray paint white around the main holes so you can see them in low light when putting it on the tree.  Also...I drilled two small 1/8 or 3/16 holes in both lower pipes near the corners so they don't get full of water then freeze.(If you leave your stand on a tree) I have seen several split wide open from freezing. The holes will help prevent the rusting from the inside out also by letting the water out and air in.


----------



## Hawghead (Dec 22, 2009)

IVe owned 2 of them for about 10-15 yrs and hunt out of them about 95 percent of the time...my poor summit viper barely gets used.  The only complaint i have about this stand is that you have to wear certain boots to get your feet in the bottom part.  I usally wear LL bean boots or i have some danner snake boots that i can barely wedge in there.


----------



## jimmy.444 (Dec 24, 2009)

i had 2 tomcat 2's and 2 tomcat 1's but someone stole one of the 2's off a lease a couple years ago. i like both for comfort but feel a little safer in the 2. i had trouble with the pin holes stretching on one. i filled it with jb weld completely then redrilled it to 5/32" and have not had trouble with it since and this was 5 years ago!  ive had trouble losing my bottom part because some boots dont fit in it as well as others. My danners work good on all my tomcats though, but what i do is tie two peices of rope about 4 ft long to the top and bottom parts on the opposite side of the tree so if i loose the bottom part its much eaiser to recover. just grab one of the front ropes and the opposite side bottom strap and it will come straight up. dont use nylon type rope as it is stiff and tends to get caught between the tree and the climber.(parachute cord works best for me) I hunted out of a summit viper a couple weeks ago and really liked it because its easier to stand up in and was comfortable also. i feel like i could stay in the summit longer than the tomat. Ive used tomcat climbers since 1991 and have not yet had a problem getting up or down out of the tree. the main thing is to take your time climbing to make sure you get it centered on the tree.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Dec 27, 2009)

I talked with the manufactor a few weeks ago and they are now making a camo seat cover with a foam rubber pad.


----------



## BowFreak (Dec 27, 2009)

Had a Tomcat 2 for years.........loved it..........some weasel stole mine last year between an afternoon and morning hunt on Cobb Corp property...........still miss it big time.


----------



## 7mm-08cobb (Jan 7, 2010)

I purchased a 6 foot plastic coated cable from Walmart and a combination lock. I secure the stand to a tree if my concern is someone stealing the climber.


----------



## southwind (Jan 8, 2010)

I put my own rails on a I ...so its got rails like a II therefore feeling safer and a arm rest to boot.  gotta try the JV weld on the split holes.


----------



## southwind (Jan 8, 2010)

Nimrod71 said:


> I talked with the manufactor a few weeks ago and they are now making a camo seat cover with a foam rubber pad.



I carry a closed cell foam pad with me....works great.


----------



## Lil D (Mar 23, 2010)

My uncle is the one who builds Tomcat Tree Climbers.


----------

